# Generische Klassen



## mrbela (1. Jul 2009)

Hallo!

Ich studiere Info und muss auf einem Übungsblatt folgende Aufgabe lösen:

"Beschreiben Sie die vier verschiedenen Varianztypen von generischen Klassen in Java jeweils an
Beispielen [...]".

Meine Frage, die sich mir hier stellt, nachdem ich mich mit sehr viel genetischen Dingen in Java beschäftigt habe:

Ich habe erstmal ne Klasse List<E> geschrieben, klappt auch alles.. Die Wildcards (?, zB. <? extends Number>) sind aber nur in Methoden-, nicht in Klassendeklarationen erlaubt. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn noch generische Klassen zu schreiben?? (Ausser List<K,V> bei beispw. Maps)??

Danke für die Hilfe!

Armin


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2009)

Generische Programmierung in Java ? Wikipedia



> Varianzfälle
> 
> In Java können die nachfolgenden Varianzfälle unterschieden werden.


----------



## mrbela (1. Jul 2009)

okay, danke. das hatte ich ganz übersehen.

Aber wenn man sich zB den Varianzfall anschaut: Generische Programmierung in Java ? Wikipedia

Wie kann ich den denn auf eine Javaklasse (siehe Aufgabenstellung) übertragen?? Denn wenn ich sowas probiere:


```
public class List1<?> {
```

dann meckert der Compiler rum, dass "?" kein valider TypeParameter ist.

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2009)

ich denke nicht, dass es um die Deklaration neuer Klassen, sondern um die Verwendung vorhandener Klassen geht, 
wie bei Wikipedia beschrieben,

aber Aufgabeninterpretation ist nie sicher


----------

